# Will they ever really like each other?



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby and Daisy have been together in the same cage for four months now, they tolerate each other quite well...but if they are within touching distance of each other, they can't resist trying to bite. It's usually Dooby that tries to bite Daisy, she moves out of the way and he has never been really nasty with her, although sometimes it kind of looks that way. I was just wondering if they should have bonded better by now, or if they will always be like this. I'm not really complaining, Daisy is coming up to six months now and obviously, I would rather they didn't like each other than to be trying to mate at this early stage, or at any stage really LOL. What do you think, is this normal?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's possible that they will never really like each other. But they probably HAVE formed a flock bond by now, so that if one leaves the room the other will call for it. I've had birds like that, who didn't want to be too close together or too far apart.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's true they have such distinct personalities that just like people...some just don't like each other so much. It may always be this way, it may change when Daisy matures. Dooby might just think she's a silly little girl. She won't be forever!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

Maui and Jack were together for a full year!!.. and just like you said touching distance was an opportunity to bite... although not biting for real... and was done by Maui (female)... even so when they mated.. that was the ONLY tiem they ever touched each other.. hahaha... or when Maui DEMANDED head scritches... but that´s another story...

head scritches: she demands them by biting male´s feet and if they stop before she´s done, she´ll bit again, not hard though but still, once she´s completely satisfied she scares them off in biting mode and angry screeches.. and NEVER ever returns the favor..  ....

Maui is now with Cotton... haven´t mated or anything... same situation as with Jack... only that they can now share a perch 10 cms apart from each other... and eat side by side but that´s it...


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Tiki and Torch don't care much for each other either. The only time they sit on the same perch is when they go to roost at nite. And sometimes not even then. But then they have only been together for a month. They don't fight, but if one gets to close to the other that little beak comes open and they snap at each other. But then again Dooby and Daisy might just decide to be real friends some day..


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it took stretch and sparkles nearly a year so yours may take as long


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Was Diasy put into Doobys cage? 'cause _maybe_ it's because Diasy was put into Doobys cage, it's his cage, he was there first therefore it's sort of like an invasion for him. I reckon it's normal, they're of course gonna have their little fights but don't most of them every now and then? 

I don't have a male and female in the same cage but when the boys are out with the girls and babies, they will snap at each other despite they are always out at the same time and their cages are right next to each other lol. Weirdos they are sometimes.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Harley and Quinn do the same thing, but they do tend to sleep on the same perch. Often when I have Harley out with me Quinn comes over to watch, but they always keep their distance. They're happy to share a shower perch because they both love showers, but they never get that close at any other time.

I guess sometimes it takes time for someone to grow on you.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks everybody, it's nice to know they are normal. LOL. They are just like Tielfan said, they don't want to be too close, but they don't want to be far apart either. If one flies out of the room, then the other screams for them to come back! Maybe one day they will sit next to each other.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

stretch and sparkles still has spats and they have chicks


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike will try and nip Storm when she comes near and Storm will try and preen Spikes tail  Of course they don't live together, so Iam sure that Dooby and Daisy may learn to like each other eventually.


----------

